# snow plow prep package?



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

what dose a snow plow prep package consist of? can i just change a few parts and it would be a prep package?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

On diesel its just a skidplate lol.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Depends on what manufacture.... My Ford was just heavier springs, the Fords already come with a bigger amp altenator if it has a/c. Chevy's come with skid plates, I believe, and a bigger altenator. Dodges....I have no clue.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

There is more to the plow prep than the window sticker lists.
Heavy duty alt./batt
springs.
skid plate.
tranny cooler.
power steering cooler.

What did I miss 

options like LSD,


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

do fords need a plow prep package of its just recommended for plowing and not needed


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*to prep or not to prep*

on fords if you have the time to be selective the plow prep package is a must ! a lot of truck's on the dealer's lot's are the cheapest chassis they can get.


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

does a truck need a power steering cooler to plow?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

snowman91;404543 said:


> does a truck need a power steering cooler to plow?


The answer is no and a automatic transmission does not need to have a cooler.
you don't need a skid plate, heavy springs or a larger alt eather.

but it is sure nice to have


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

how do i know if a truck has a plow prep package? (on a dodge 2500, f250, chevy 2500, sierra 2500)


----------



## m297 (Aug 27, 2007)

snowman91;405451 said:


> how do i know if a truck has a plow prep package? (on a dodge 2500, f250, chevy 2500, sierra 2500)


For GM products go into the glove box and look at the sticker in there, if it has the code VYU then it has a snow plow prep package


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*dodge*

in the glove box code AHD for plow prep; AHC for trailer group.
160 A alt; 750 A batt; delete tow hooks; trnsfr case skid plate


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

if i called up a ford service center and gave them a vin # think they could tell me if the truck has a tow package or a plow prep package?


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*Dodge truck discussion*



snowman91;406258 said:


> if i called up a ford service center and gave them a vin # think they could tell me if the truck has a tow package or a plow prep package?


you're talking about Ford in the Dodge forum...... I guess my Dodge Codes won't help


----------

